

The Theory of Relativity in words of four letters or less - dmoney
http://www.muppetlabs.com/~breadbox/txt/al.html

======
edw519
Not bad. Now do it without the letter "e" and I'll really be impressed.

<http://www.spinelessbooks.com/gadsby/>

